# Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz



## artemis001 (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

zugegeben ist meine Frage etwas artfremd, da mein geplante Projekt nicht als Biotop für diverse Flossenbesitzer dienen soll, aber ich hoffe auf eure Fachkompetenz, weil die Grundproblematik etwa gleich ist. Soll heißen, ich möchte einen Regenwasserbehälter aus Holz bauen, also wie ein Hochteich  
Es soll mind. 1500 l, also 1,5 m³ fassen (lt. meiner Berechnung fallen bei uns im Sommer im Monatsdurchschnitt etwa 60 l /m² an, was bei 20 m² Dachfläche jeden Monat 1200l kostbares Regenwasser ergibt).
Die Grundform soll rechteckig sein und in der Höhe 80 cm nicht überschreiten, damit man gut rankommt und zum anderen die Kinder im Sommer vielleicht auch mal drin planschen können. (Ohne Flossen, aber mit viel Spaß)
Als Konstruktion wollte ich vertikale Latten außen von außen mit Kanthölzern verbinden und das Ganze innen mit Vlies und EPDM-Teichfolie auskleiden, welche ich oben überschlagen müsste.

Jetzt meine Frage: Bekomme ich das frostfest, wenn ich zwischen den senkrechten Latten kleine Spalten lasse und die Teichfolie sich dahineinbreiten kann, so ähnlich wie bei den Beckmann-Regentonnen, oder geht das bei denen nur aufgrund der Beweglichkeit der drahtverbundenen Latten? Oder wäre es ausreichend, wenn ich sie konisch baue?

Ich will sie halt im Winter ungern ausleeren, im Frühling fehlt das Wasser dann oft.

Wie ich die Teichfolie befestigen muss und ob ich die passgenau zuschneiden und verkleben muss oder einfach reinwerfen und mit den "Knautschzonen" leben kann, ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar....

Wäre echt dankbar für Tips!

Und wenn ich das dann geschafft habe, kriegt mein Sohnemann auch seinen Molchteich


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz*

Ich würde im Winter einfach einen Styroporklotz reinpacken und die Konstruktion abdecken - das sollte genügen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## laolamia (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz*

hallo,

warum vliess?folie selber kleben oder fluessigfolie...einfach reinwerfen geht, sieht aber sch...aus 
es wird auch gruene bruehe werden und mueckenanzucht...also nicht unbedingt fuer kinder.
gute folie dehnt sich extrem und wie norie schon sagt einfach styropor rein...das drueckt sich dann zusammen.

gruss marco


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz*

Der Eigenaufbau ist im Vergleich zum fertigen Produkt von Beckmann nicht unbedingt verhältnismäßig, wenn nicht sogar genauso teuer oder teurer. Also da würde ich auf den Eigenbau eher verzichten und das Teil von Beckmann in rund bzw. Acht-Form nehmen und dann wegen der geplanten Höhe von 80cm ein wenig ins Erdreich einlassen.

Zum Winter wie schon beschrieben vorgehen.


----------



## LotP (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz*



Zacky schrieb:


> Der Eigenaufbau ist im Vergleich zum fertigen Produkt von Beckmann nicht unbedingt verhältnismäßig, wenn nicht sogar genauso teuer oder teurer. Also da würde ich auf den Eigenbau eher verzichten und das Teil von Beckmann in rund bzw. Acht-Form nehmen und dann wegen der geplanten Höhe von 80cm ein wenig ins Erdreich einlassen.
> 
> Zum Winter wie schon beschrieben vorgehen.



hab mir die grad angeschaut, und muss Zacky vollkommen zustimmen.
Kleber, Folie, Holz,... da kommst leicht mit den Kosten drüber


----------



## artemis001 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz*

Vielen Dank für eure Tips!!!   
Wegen der Kosten: das Holz hätte ich als Restbestand noch da, da müsste ich blos die Folie kaufen, ... ich rechne mal durch. In Bezug auf die Mückenzucht überlege ich nochmal, wie ich die in den Griff kriegen könnte.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Regentonne / Hochteich aus Holz*

Die Mückenzucht kriegst Du mit Neudomück in Griff.


----------

